# GNOME compile time?



## alcor (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi! 

I'm compiling Gnome2 from ports. How long will it take? It was a normal install ... how do I install to have gnome installed?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 12, 2011)

You're not making much sense. How to ask questions the smart way.


----------



## alcor (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry DutchDaemon, you are right.

Now, after I don't know how many days, it is not working. I'm checking; *startx* only shows me 3 xterms and the mouse and keyboard don't work.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 13, 2011)

It is normal. If you have slow processor, compile takes time. And if is a new fresh install, then gnome means xorg with all his dependencies too
For mouse and keyboard add this line on /etc/rc.conf

```
gnome_enable="YES"
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 13, 2011)

alcor said:
			
		

> startx only shows me 3 xterms and the mouse and keyboard don't work.



That's twm.  Installing GNOME is probably complete, but you have to configure the system to use it.  See the Handbook section on GNOME.

If you've already installed GNOME from ports, skip that first part.


----------

